# Aunt Martha's Hot Iron Transfers???



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone use these? I have several that were in a box of crafting stuff I brought home from my sisters, and might only use the farm animal and horse ones, so... I'm going to post the patterns here and if anyone can use them, email me at [email protected] and let me know which ones you would like and I'll send them to you. Received two emails, all are spoken for. Sorry, Patches, I didn't get your email? Jan
1. Alphabets for Monograms
2. Elegant Quilt Blocks with pillow case transfers His and Hers
3. Sunbonnet Sue and Overall Bill
4. Gay Colonial Miss (similar to sunbonnet Sue) with days of the week
5. Colonial Girl Tea Towl Motifs
6. Cross Stitch, Cutwork for Linens
7. Heart Quilt Blocks
8. Heart Quilt Blocks (yes, two sets)
9. Jolly Ole Santa

Jan in CO


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Those bring back memories, I must say.  They're usable for soooo many crafts, not just cross stitch. You can use them for kid's projects....iron onto a towel, pillowcase, T-shirt, whatever, and let the kids loose with fabric paints. specially use dimensional paints to make outlines and then fill in with other paints. has the look of stained glass (sort of).


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

That's true, Ann. I knew a person years ago that used to iron the pattern onto wood, then wood burn or paint the design on wood. 

I sometimes have difficulty accessing the internet, so will only take requests by email, folks. If no one wants these, I'll just tuck them away until they have an estate sale for me. Who knows, maybe they'll be on Antiques Roadshow!

Jan in Co


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Jan, sent you an e-mail.


----------

